# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Boldenon Edited

## Visu

hello,bros!I made an order of Boldenon and my source only has this stuff from the lab mentioned in the title.I know they don't manufacture juice anymore.Can it be real?Are this lab's products still on market?Thanks in advance!

----------


## KeepingItBalanced

could it be real? Of course it could be. The stock of that brand is getting stretched very thin, and there have always been tons of fakes-- good ones too. I've even heard of "refills" in this brand.

----------


## celticd

yes u can still get that product as there was plenty of stock to last untill well into this year,but be carefull as there are many fakes also
if u are ordering online u may get older product it may not be from the last batch made
i would advise you to use a source were u can buy genuine product

----------

